
Against Narrow Minded Bitcoin Maximalism - benmdi
https://www.buildblockchain.tech/blog/narrow-minded-maximalism
======
jraedisch
The article promotes a more moderate Bitcoin Maximalism, that does not abolish
"Smart Contracts" or the possibility of another chain overtaking Bitcoin e.g.
in market cap.

For the first point there are more and more 2nd layer solutions building on
bitcoin, like RSK, or Lightning, supported by many Maximalists. In the end I
would prefer using those solutions which have the most seemless integration
with my store of value.

Now my store of value of choice should be that of everybody else, or else it
would not be a good store of value. This leads to the case where another chain
overtakes Bitcoin.

This is kind of alright with me, as long as that chain is a fork of Bitcoin or
an Airdrop, and it should probably be a done deal, meaning a vast majority of
the ecosystem supports it, even before it goes online. In every other case,
e.g. Ethereum overtaking Bitcoin, I could not accept the new leader as a store
of value easily, since it could be replaced again. Especially if the replaced
asset would lose worth quickly. Exception of course is a possible but
improbable unfixable technjcal failure.

It seems I am risking the predestination trap.

~~~
benmdi
Thanks for your thoughts- yes you seem to have grokked the point of my
article. It's as much an exhortation for the Bitcoin community to build the
vision of the world it wants, not to blindly assume it will arrive!

